# American Idol "Top 11 Results Show" 3/24/2011 *spoilers



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Alright here we go.

Seacrest says tonight's cut might be the most shocking yet..

Marc Anthony showed them how to use the audio in their ear system. If you need a performer to show you how to use the sound system properly that tells me that AI's sound guy should be fired!

Top 11 group performance.

Ford Music video.

Results time:

Lauren, Pia, Scotty are all safe.

Sugarland performance.

More results:

Hulk Hogan appears on AI... After they showed how much a lot of the contestants like Pro Wrestling.

James and Paul are safe.

Jacob is safe.

Thia is in the bottom 3.

Stefano is also in the bottom 3.

Naima is safe... Yikes.. More flailing in her future..

Casey is in the bottom 3.

Haley is safe.

With Casey, Thia and Stefano in the bottom 3 I wouldn't be shocked if the judges use the save..

Jennifer Hudson performance.

Thia is safe.

If Dialidol is right it should be Casey in danger...

And they were for once.

Stefano is safe.

Casey has to perform for his chance to stay.

They are using the save. Not at all shocking. Casey seems shocked.

Two people go home next week. All 11 will go on tour.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Monitoring this thread for the first half hour. Watching Community first!


----------



## TheAdmiral (Feb 27, 2009)

My picks are bottom 3:
Stefano Langone
Haley Reinhart
Naima Adedapo

Eliminated:
Naima Adedapo


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

My picks:

Haley, Naima, Thia 

I hope not Stefano and I hope it's not really a shocking elimination of someone that should NOT be leaving this early.


----------



## TheAdmiral (Feb 27, 2009)

If it truly is a "shocking" eliminiation, expect the judges to use their veto power.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

ummm what the frack was the point of Hulk Hogan's appearance??


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I think Little Stevie was the shock- Ryan always says that.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Don't buy it.


----------



## TheAdmiral (Feb 27, 2009)

Wowsers. What the hell were people voting on?


----------



## TheAdmiral (Feb 27, 2009)

Am I correct in that if the save is used, two go home the next week?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

TheAdmiral said:


> Am I correct in that if the save is used, two go home the next week?


I believe so but at least they'd all be on the tour.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Did he just say "the only Idol WINNER with an oscar"??? WTF.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> Did he just say "the only Idol WINNER with an oscar"??? WTF.


I skipped back and he did say that.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I love how they rewrite history on this show sometimes. LOL 

Thia safe over Stefano and Casey? I call BS. They are so using the save if it's Casey. I'd like to think they would for Stefano but I dunno. I'm biased because I like him but realistically if they saved him that would be as if they were twice telling America they didn't vote correctly for him. hmmm...


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Whoa-DialIdol had the lowest rank correct 

THEY SAVED CASEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

He's going to have a heart attack!!!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow, I thought he was acting for a second. He's truly stunned they are saving him. Bleep Bleep Bleep goes all his cursing in shock. HAHA


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Drama!!!

haha- if you write in all caps it autocensors it :down:


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

well - that was interesting


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

What the bloody hell was America thinking?!? I knew that the judges would use a save for him if it happened I just did not expect it so damn early. 

So glad they cut him off early and ended the suspense. He was truly flabergasted! Watch his hands shake as he goes to shake the judges hands. 

I'm just stunned at the voting but I was not alone, apparently so were the judges the audience and the other contestants. I would have liked to know what Stefano was saying to him when it was announced. Stefano seemed more stunned than Casey.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

For a minute I thought Casey was going to need medical intervention.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Wow.

That was quite a show.

So do they all go on tour now?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> So do they all go on tour now?


Ryan said yes!


----------



## thudtrain (Sep 29, 2005)

Best news of all: No more "sing for your life" BS. The save is gone!


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> Ryan said yes!


I would hate to be #11 from the previous eight years (in Season 1, there were only 10 finalists) - "So what if this year's #11 gets to go on tour (and the reported over-$100,000 that goes with it)? Look at all of the experience and exposure you got, um...what was your name again?"
"Charles Grigsby; Matthew Rogers; Mikalah Gordon; Kevin Covais; Stephanie Edwards; Amanda Overmyer; Alexis Grace; Paige Miles"

For the record, the #10s (again not counting Season 1) were Julia DeMato, Amy Adams, Jessica Sierra, Lisa Tucker, Chris Sligh, Chikezie, Michael Sarver, and Didi Benami.

(And they still don't invite anybody eliminated in the last cut before the semi-finals in Seasons 4-6 back to audition - in 1-3 and 7-9 (they haven't announced the Season 11 rules yet, so I don't know about Season 10 cuts), if you didn't appear on a live performance show, you can come back.)

-- Don


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

A little off topic but what is the deal with the James guys eye/eyebrows?


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

2004raptor said:


> A little off topic but what is the deal with the James guys eye/eyebrows?


He is high-functioning autistic with Aspergers.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

2004raptor said:


> A little off topic but what is the deal with the James guys eye/eyebrows?


He has Tourette's.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

jay_man2 said:


> He is high-functioning autistic with Aspergers.


These would not cause the movements described.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Googling him results in stories about both Tourette's and Aspergers. Regardless, it's amazing what he's accomplished.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

jay_man2 said:


> Googling him results in stories about both Tourette's and Aspergers. Regardless, it's amazing what he's accomplished.


It's also amazing that the ticks go away when he is singing!

I'm actually not surprised that Casey was in the bottom.
We've suspected all along that the majority of voters are tween girls and even as the judges said at the end - the last two weeks he's been all snarly and growling and yellin an awful lot - and who is a tween girl going to vote for - the guy singing Nirvana or the dude with the sweet disposition and the pearl drops smile?


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

someone HAD to have somehow manipulated the voting. I don't buy that enough people found his performance that repulsive that they would send him home over the other choices.

Ridiculous. First time I've ever felt something on the show was manipulated.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> someone HAD to have somehow manipulated the voting. I don't buy that enough people found his performance that repulsive that they would send him home over the other choices.
> 
> Ridiculous. * First time I've ever felt something on the show was manipulated.*


Really?????


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

Ugh can't believe they wasted the save on Yukon Cornelious I still don't get the love for him.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> Ridiculous. First time I've ever felt something on the show was manipulated.


I might have agreed with you - BUT - he did have 2 bad weeks and dialidol predicted he was going home - so - I'm not sure I can agree with you.

The chicks in the bottom all kvetched about being in the bottom - enough to maybe drum up support - Naima is hit or miss but dancing in the streets DID fit her voice - and I said it before - Casey's not the most popstar good looking of the guys = tween voters = it's possible.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

It could also be a case where his fans assumed he was safe so they voted for others that they thought were more likely to go home.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

MLR930 said:


> Ugh can't believe they wasted the save on Yukon Cornelious I still don't get the love for him.


I have a feeling the save wasn't so much to keep him on the show as it was to give them a reason to keep him on the tour.

-- Don


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

MLR930 said:


> Ugh can't believe they wasted the save on Yukon Cornelious I still don't get the love for him.


I'm with ya. He screams and is angry and is nasty and boring. I'm ready for his tired act to be over. All his songs sound the same and aren't memorable at all.

No save for him next week.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

One other thing...for those of you watching the East Coast feed, was there a lot of censoring right after they announced Casey had to sing for his life, and again after they announced that they were using the save? (The Pacific time zone feed had a couple of sizable audio gaps.)

-- Don


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm kind of happy about the save.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

Thanks for the save, Casey didn't get "Daughtery'd". For those of you who don't get Casey, he does push the limits and that is why most people like him.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

uncdrew said:


> I'm with ya. He screams and is angry *and is nasty* and boring. I'm ready for his tired act to be over. All his songs sound the same and aren't memorable at all.
> 
> No save for him next week.


And is nasty? How so?? 
Also don't you worry about next week as I would bet the only reason he was in the bottom was everyone trying to save one of the "sure to be going home this week" girls. His fans will vote twice as hard next week. How it goes every season!


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

MLR930 said:


> Ugh can't believe they wasted the save on Yukon Cornelious I still don't get the love for him.


+1. I would have had no problem with him going home.

Always makes me imagine Sam Kinison doing karaoke.

I can't imagine people voting for him with the idea they really want to hear a whole CD of him.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

I was surprised at the bottom 3. I was expecting Naima and Haley to be in there. It wouldn't have bothered me if they didn't use the save. I have nothing against Casey but I really don't think he has a chance to win. I would have probably used the save on someone I thought had a chance to win. Maybe the judges do think that. I just think if that was the case he wouldn't be in the bottom 3 with 11 people left.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

As has been alluded to above, they saved Casey not so much because they care if he wins or not, but because they want him on the tour. I think they're right, that a lot more people would come to see the tour show if he's there, that wouldn't bother if he weren't.

I do wonder whether they'll regret it later. We'll see.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

stevieleej said:


> It was clear that the judges (at least Randy), knew the outcome ahead of time. The way they stopped Casey during is song seemed so staged. Then the expected outcome that all would go on tour. Not as shocking as they hype.
> 
> Although, it did seem that Stevie Wonder was a surprise to the judges.


I don't think that they knew. As many here speculated I think they go into each week with a very good idea ahead of time on who they would save without hesitation. Stopping Casey may have also had something to do with the time remaining in the show.

I also think the save might have had a lot to do with the fact that if they let it happen and Casey goes home, then Casey does not even make the tour. In fact based on that fact alone I think this week was a good week to use the save and they might have used the save on more of the contestants than they would any other week. Now they all get to go on tour regardless of the outcomes of the rest of the season.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> Also don't you worry about next week as I would bet the only reason he was in the bottom was everyone trying to save one of the "sure to be going home this week" girls. His fans will vote twice as hard next week. How it goes every season!


I bet we lose two girls next week- these saves always result in super motivated fan bases the next week, so Casey and Stefano will likely be safe.
But the tour is the main prize for the majority of them, so they will all be happy.

Next weeks theme:


Spoiler



"Hits from the 80s"
Please God no Whitney Houston or Celine Dion.


Another broad category.
The teeterers should have heard their criticisms loud and clear by now and so there should be no poor song choices, although I am sure there will be with Iovine's guidance. I need to see some energy and charisma from some of them or else I give up.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

madscientist said:


> As has been alluded to above, they saved Casey not so much because they care if he wins or not, but because they want him on the tour. I think they're right, that a lot more people would come to see the tour show if he's there, that wouldn't bother if he weren't.
> 
> I do wonder whether they'll regret it later. We'll see.


That is true, I hadn't though about the touring aspect. I had skipped over most of the earlier posts because I didn't have a chance to read them yet.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Cearbhaill said:


> Next weeks theme:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Didn't we essentially do this already with "Songs from the year they were born"? I mean, there was maybe 2 people born in the 90s so everyone else sang 80s songs. Let's hope they pick better this time around.

And if Pia chooses Celine because everyone keeps comparing them, I will scream. I like Pia and I HATE Celine. UGH! Please don't do it Pia, I beg of you!!


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I wish I could do the choosing!!
But yeah, there's a lot of cheese.


Spoiler



A decent list by year
http://inthe80s.tripod.com/1980.html


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

stevieleej said:


> It was clear that the judges (at least Randy), knew the outcome ahead of time. The way they stopped Casey during is song seemed so staged. Then the expected outcome that all would go on tour. Not as shocking as they hype.


The judges knowing in advance, I'm not so sure - but I have a feeling Ryan did, or at least knew it would be somebody with a very strong chance of being saved, as I doubt he would have known about the "all 11 on tour" policy otherwise.

-- Don


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

The judges clearly knew. Look at the timing of the show. They stopped Casey very early in his song in the 58th minute of the show (that's what my Tivo timeline showed). There wasn't time left in the hour to have him finish his song, have them deliver their decision and then run Casey's farewell package.

The directors HAD to have known, and HAD to have tipped off the judges as to when they needed to intervene on his song, otherwise the show would have gone long or short. It was all timed out to end right on schedule.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

Sure they had time to let Casey finish the song. They're performances are still pretty short in duration, and look at the time they spent with just focusing on Casey with all of his emotions after they stopped him. Plus they still ran about a minute past the scheduled show end time.

And regarding Ryan knowing the 11-on-tour policy, he could have been brought up to speed on that policy at the beginning of the show without know the results and/or the director could have mentioned it in his earpiece/IFB as the judges ruled on the save.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

I guess I had better get my butt in gear and watch the performance shows on Wednesdays instead of Thursdays so I can vote for Casey. I seriously thought that he was going to need medical help.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I don't buy the theory that the judges knew. I do think

- The judges have already discussed all the options prior to the show and no amount of singing for your life is going to change that.

- That Ryan knew about the 11 rule because the production team are smart enough to prepare for possibilities. 

- That the producers and judges and Ryan knew exactly how much time they had left (I would assume it is somebodies job just to watch the clock during the live show and keep them on schedule)

So I don't buy the "they had to know" theory. 

Also because of the tour cutoff I have a feeling that the judges would have saved more singers last night than they would have any any other week. 

The downside is that there are no more saves and we have to rely on the idol voters to make the choices. The upside is that there will be no more "singing for your Idol life".


----------



## Mr Flippant (Jan 2, 2009)

After hearing there was going to be a shocker I told my wife "I bet Casey is at the bottom." My reasoning was for the last 2 weeks he has not done that well. The night before he was the first singer and not very memorable, then followed by everyone else many of whom did the best so far in the competition. He was presumed one of those who would coast into the final 5. Basically he did nothing to bring attention to himself and was consequently forgotten.

This results leads me to think this will be one of the most competitive seasons yet. While there are 3, 4 or 5 that people think should go there are more that have the ability to be great winners. Glad to see the competition and personally glad to see Casey still in it, but Dawg you gotta bring it next week.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Maui said:


> I don't buy the theory that the judges knew.


I don't either and I'm too lazy to go back and watch but -

Idol the live results show has run over before.

The judges have a reaction to the news that Casey is the one eliminated and you see a shot of them talking.

Ryan seems to be talking to the producer in the audience from the stage before he says he's going on tour.

When it was announced weeks ago that there would be a save - I thought at that time probably the only person they would use it on was Casey. That it came this early in the game was the only thing I found surprising.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> ummm what the frack was the point of Hulk Hogan's appearance??


as cheesy as it was.. i thought it was funny/clever. i appreciate the producers trying to mix up the results show. this results show was probably the most minutes that i've ever watched in a results show.

i liked jennifer hudson's song. it's the first time in forever i watched the whole former idol performance.

and i kind of liked when hulk said: "THIS is american idol"... i thought that was funny....


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I don't think there was a point to Hulk Hogan's appearing- it was a deliberate random wtf.
I think they are trying to jazz up the results shows so viewers do more than tune in for the last five minutes.
Random or not IMO this was one of the best results shows ever, so yay Uncle Nigel, you did good.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> ....
> Random or not IMO this was one of the best results shows ever, so yay Uncle Nigel, you did good.


I agree.


----------



## thudtrain (Sep 29, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> Random or not IMO this was one of the best results shows ever, so yay Uncle Nigel, you did good.


It was pretty great.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Theme for next week has been changed to 


Spoiler



Elton John songs.



And 19 Entertainment president Iain Pirie tells USA Today that a decision to include the Top 11 on the summer tour was made separately from last night's save of Casey Abrams. In fact, he swears it had nothing to do with the save, at all:

"It was actually totally unconnected," Pirie says. "Any of them could have been in the bottom. Whether that person was saved or not saved, we made the decision that we wanted to tour these 11 kids and make an exception this year and really celebrate the strength of this cast."

http://content.usatoday.com/communities/idolchatter/index


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> Theme for next week has been changed to
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Now I have spoiler songs playing in my head. Fun speculating who will sing what.


----------



## rondotcom (Feb 13, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> I don't think there was a point to Hulk Hogan's appearing- it was a deliberate random wtf.
> I think they are trying to jazz up the results shows so viewers do more than tune in for the last five minutes.
> Random or not IMO this was one of the best results shows ever, so yay Uncle Nigel, you did good.


In a piece at the front of the show James and Stefano both mentioned they were wrestling fans and fans of Hulk Hogan. Sometimes it helps not FF through parts.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

rondotcom said:


> In a piece at the front of the show James and Stefano both mentioned they were wrestling fans and fans of Hulk Hogan. Sometimes it helps not FF through parts.


I saw that.
What I meant was the whole wrestling _theme_ was random.
They would not have featured that James/Stefano wrestling thing if they had landed Ginger and Mary Ann- we'd have seen Haley and Laura watching Gilligan's Island instead.
And still might 

IOW the whole non singing/performance guest appearance idea is to jazz up viewers and encourage us to tune in next week to see.... oh, I don't know.
Pee Wee Herman.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, it was a pretty good results show.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Just watched this last night.

I'll admit it. I liked the Hogan bit. I wonder who they put in the crowd ready to catch Seacrest after he took the punch.

Hogan should have done his "whatcha gonna do" catchphrase, though.

I'm glad the save is gone early. I liked results shows better before they created it.

If you want to believe the judges didn't know anything beforehand, it's quite plausible that the producers said in the ears of the judges that, if they're going to save Casey, they should let Ryan know ASAP because the show was short on time. It didn't require them to pre-plan it.

And Seacrest said it was "pre-determined" that all 11 would go on tour if "something like this happens." Made it sound like they decided a long time ago that all 11 go on tour if the save is used in week 2. But the press comments posted above change the meaning of that.

Jeniffer Nettles from Sugarland now looks and acts like an Amy Poehler SNL character. Just weird. And I didn't like Jennifer Hudson's song at all. (And, to tie it all back, Jennifer Hudson is engaged to a professional wrestler).


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

aindik said:


> Just watched this last night.
> 
> I'll admit it. I liked the Hogan bit. I wonder who they put in the crowd ready to catch Seacrest after he took the punch.


Seacrest tweeted at the time it was a member of Security.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

I don't want to tangent the thread, but Naima's "wrestling is fake!!" thing really annoyed me. Maybe it's just that she annoys me anyway, or maybe that's one my peeves. 

Yeah, it's fake. We all know it's fake. Everything on TV is fake. This "reality" show you're on is at least partially scripted.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

People saying wrestling is fake is so annoying. It's not fake, it's scripted. They are actors with great athletic abilities. Yes, many of their moves are rehearsed/acted but to say the term fake is just not correct. I don't even watch wrestling and it bugs me. LOL


----------



## markbox (May 3, 2004)

Regarding the wrestling issue, fake, scripted, whatever. The point is, it's not really a sporting competition so in that sense it is a fake competition. It is athletic theatre with no real winner or looser (except for the fans that is). Watch it, enjoy it, or not. To each his own.

As for Casey being saved, I thought he was either going to hurl or have a heart attack. His rection was genuine as can be.


----------

